# "Der Computer wurde durch Windows geschützt" verhindern



## Hunter (16. November 2013)

Hallo, 
was muss ich dem Programm beifügen oder was mus ich machen damit diese Meldung nicht erscheint? 
Ist dafür ein gültiges verifiziertes Zertifikat erforderlich?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. November 2013)

Hallo,
diese Funktion in Windows 8 heißt „SmartScreen“ und wurde eingeführt um de nBenutzer vor Scäden zu schützen wenn man eine Datei runterläd welche potenziell gefährdet ist.
Die Funktion, eine unbekannte Datei doch auszuführen, wurde bewusst versteckt untergebracht: Unter dem Warnhinweis „Der Computer wurde durch Windows geschützt“ befindet sich eine Verknüpfung zu „Weitere Informationen“.
Dort kann man dann die Datei trotzdem ausführen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hunter (17. November 2013)

Ich die Frage glaub ich falsch gestellt. Was muss ich meinem Programm hinzufügen, damit dieser Warnhinweis nicht mehr kommt?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. November 2013)

Hi,
http://windows.microsoft.com/de-de/...gs-that-were-recommended-during-windows-setup

Bzw. einen vernünftigen Webbrowser verwenden.

Grüße


----------



## Hunter (17. November 2013)

Na, das ist nicht das winach ich suche.

Nehmen wir ein Beispiel: Everything hat kein Zertifikat, und trotzdem kommt eine solche Meldung nicht, ohne dass ich irgendwelche Einstellungen vornehme.

Wie also schaffe ich es, dass mein selbst geschriebenes Programm, auch über das Internet herunterladen und ohne Warnungen öffnen kann?


Hoffe ich hab mich jetzt verständlich genung ausgedrückt.


----------



## Hunter (11. Februar 2014)

Keiner eine Idee? :/


----------



## sheel (11. Februar 2014)

Das schon gelesen?
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...n-filter-without-spending-a-boatload-of-money


----------



## Hunter (11. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank sheel!


----------

